# Register for Canon EXPO 2015 in New York City



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2015)

```
I won’t be able to attend the Canon EXPO in New York City as I’ll be away on the Emerald Isle, but you can. Canon USA has opened registration for the technology demonstration show taking place in New York City September 10-11, 2015 at the Javits Convention Center.</p>
<p>Registration is limited to the first 100 registrants, so act quickly. <span class="s1">Use access code <strong><em>TWG15CGT</em></strong> to register.</span></p>
<blockquote><p>Canon is bringing together our most powerful products, most cutting-edge innovations and most inspirational ideas for one incredible exhibition. It’s a showcase of the ways we strive to improve the lives of all who interact with our brand. From homes to universities, businesses to hospitals, and stadiums to movie sets Canon EXPO 2015 New York is your rare chance to see impossible for yourself.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="https://expo.usa.canon.com/?utm_source=referral&utm_medium=social&utm_term=expo&utm_content=registration&utm_campaign=TW%20imaging&accept=true" target="_blank">Register for Canon EXPO 2015</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 10, 2015)

They are running the same thing in Paris from October 13-15th. Funny UK has a population of 63M is the second biggest photography market in Europe after Germany and produces more photography magazines than any other country so they hold it in Paris? go figure.


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 10, 2015)

Shame they scheduled it right in the middle of Fashion Week!


----------



## gggplaya (Aug 10, 2015)

Sweet i signed up??? Do i have to be a professional to go???

I'm a little worried because it's on september 11th, not sure it's a place i want to be on that date. So i signed up for september 10th, but i'm driving home right away.


----------



## keriboi (Aug 10, 2015)

Looking from the photo they will be releasing a drone or drone camera?


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm betting the shot of the front page was a 6D or 1Dx in a helicopter at some unreasonable ISO due to high shutter speed. Way too much noise.

Unless Canon wants to sell $100K drones capable of carrying 5lbs of gear you're not going to get a shot like that with a drone.


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 11, 2015)

thanx! I am in for the thursday.

pierre


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2015)

keriboi said:


> Looking from the photo they will be releasing a drone or drone camera?





9VIII said:


> I'm betting the shot of the front page was a 6D or 1Dx in a helicopter at some unreasonable ISO due to high shutter speed. Way too much noise.
> 
> Unless Canon wants to sell $100K drones capable of carrying 5lbs of gear you're not going to get a shot like that with a drone.



They were shot with a 1DX and a 45 TS-E from a helicopter by Vincent LaForet. He has been a Canon Explorer for years and was the guy who released Revere, the short movie that catapulted the 5D MkII into the video limelight.


----------



## sanj (Aug 11, 2015)

gggplaya said:


> Sweet i signed up??? Do i have to be a professional to go???
> 
> I'm a little worried because it's on september 11th, not sure it's a place i want to be on that date. So i signed up for september 10th, but i'm driving home right away.



Vot?


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Aug 11, 2015)

sanj said:


> gggplaya said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet i signed up??? Do i have to be a professional to go???
> ...


Because there's no shortage of people in the world that see that date not as a solemn remembrance, but rather as an opportunity to celebrate and repeat the performance.

I imagine this makes some visitors and natives alike a bit nervous on that date. Perhaps a bit reactionary to some, but very understandable.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 11, 2015)

i signed up and from what the folks at B&H and Adorama say
yess u gotta be invited and or use a persons code too get in since it say NO NAME BADGE NO ENTRY AT ALL NO EXCEPTION
FORGOT FASHION WEEK IS AROUND THEN SO LOOK FOR ALL THE WHO'S WHO'S OF CANON SHOOTERS/USER TOO BE THERE AND SOME PREVIEWS OF NEW CANON GOODIES IN 2016


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Aug 12, 2015)

gggplaya said:


> Sweet i signed up??? Do i have to be a professional to go???
> 
> I'm a little worried because it's on september 11th, not sure it's a place i want to be on that date. So i signed up for september 10th, but i'm driving home right away.



You should be fine, they sent my invite a few weeks ago.
Looking forward to the seminars for both days.


----------



## gggplaya (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone get a decent rate on a hotel room??? Most of the ones i can find are like $350-$400 per night


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2015)

I have had two invites now, and am definitely not on the who's who of Canon shooters. I am a CPS member though.


----------

